# my cars wrecked



## robin r33 gtr (Dec 3, 2006)

I spent all day sat and sun changing my twin plate clutch. Half an hour later some twat went straight on at a sharp bend and has ripped the front off my car. I feel so gutted.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

So sorry to see that


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh dear... really sorry for you. 

I hope everyone was OK?


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

so sorry to see this, hope everyone in the car was ok.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, I trust you caught the numpty, and that they have proper insurance !


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

ahhhhh man that proper sucks.

really sorry to hear that.

was everyone ok?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Owch, that looks bad for you. Hope your okay.


----------



## robin r33 gtr (Dec 3, 2006)

The guy told the police he was doing about 60 mph and did not know there was a bend. I think my car will be wrote off. Im just glad he did not hit the side of my car. everyone was ok.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

robin r33 gtr said:


> I *think* my car will be wrote off.


I think thats a bit of an understatement by the look of the front end.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry to see the shape of the car Robin. Aside from wanting to mutilate the guy I hope you're okay. Good luck with getting it sorted


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Man I'me gutted for you.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Arrgghhh.. Glad you are ok. Thats all tha matters. Car can always be replaced with something better.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Ouch, that sucks mate. Glad your OK though....
I can see a bit of 'Injury lawyers4U' coming on here *cough*
A nice little payout and you could be driving an R34 

TT


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Oh thats bad, sorry to see that


----------



## callyuk (May 15, 2007)

ahhh thats nasty so sorry for your loss


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Best what could happen in such a accident,you did not get hurt,everything else is not that important. Hopefully they will pay everything:thumbsup:


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Robin man I really cant belive this is happening to you. Sorry to hear the news from you last night. i also know you have spent alot of time on that car I do really hope that guy gets punish. anyway you take care mate.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Ouch, that sucks big style. Hope the idiot gets his comeuppance.


----------



## JellySwindon (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh sh*t!!!
Make sure that silly t*at pays out on the insurance, then proceed to throttle him.
But christ, sorry mate, im gutted for ya, god knows how your feeling.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

robin r33 gtr said:


> The guy told the police he was doing about 60 mph and did not know there was a bend. I think my car will be wrote off. Im just glad he did not hit the side of my car. everyone was ok.


Sorry to hear that mate :bawling: 

At least everyone's ok

- Kevin.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gutted, at least you're good.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Sad to see mate. Looks like shes a write off??
Either way at least your not hurt :smokin: :wavey:


----------



## MidNite-D (Jul 4, 2006)

Same happened to me in my run-around last month and that was bad enough. Feel for you, I really do.

MidNite


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

sorry to see that mate hope your ok, get payed out in full, "ouchhh my neck" buy your car back, ££££ in, smile will be back on your face in no time:thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i'd feel really bad...so bad that you feel that you have a 'prop' in your throat...bet you have that to


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Very sad to see that another gtr has gone to heaven, but your ok mate, thats what matters.....and the other driver is ok i hope. people do make mistakes,..forgive and forget, and get a new car and put the "first turn key" smile on your face.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Ouch that looks bad, gutted for you but….
Since we have established that everyone concerned is ok, is it just me or does the damage on the two cars look amazingly disproportionate


----------



## robin r33 gtr (Dec 3, 2006)

The astra does not look too bad but his left front wheel was pushed so far back it was coming through the footwell. I had managed to slow to about 10 mph and he must of hit me at about 40-50 pushing me back down the road.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

My god the massive damage on the skylie and the astra looks hardly to have any damage at all!!!

Very sorry to see this but its good that no one was injured!

Butuz


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

robin r33 gtr said:


> The astra does not look too bad but his left front wheel was pushed so far back it was coming through the footwell. I had managed to slow to about 10 mph and he must of hit me at about 40-50 pushing me back down the road.


The reason why the skyline came off so badly in this accident is primarily because the Astra side swiped it at an acute angle and ripped the front off, also in an crash the car that is doing the pushing, [travelling the fastest with the most inertia] suffers the least damage.

Anyway enough of the theory cr4p I hope the tw4t who hit you gets his comeuppance & I feel gutted for you mate I really do.. :sadwavey:

The problem is, when you invest alot of time / effort / money and emotion into a car when it gets crashed / nicked / keyed etc it makes it so much harder to bear..


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

seein this brings back memories of my last GTR 

I know its the worst feelin man but as long as everyone is ok then thats all that matters, another GTR can be bought with the insurance money and make sure you get every penny out of the p1llock in the other car !!!

pete


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the incident but hope you get enough paid out to get another!


----------

